# new design



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

here is a design ive had for a while and decided to post up so everyone can use it.
on 1 condition you can use it......
if you do, you have to post about it in custom slingshots with a picture.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Huey Thanks for sharing


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the short forks.


----------

